# Flying domestically with cc's.



## Slostang (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm taking a trip mid September (all within the continental us)and planning on bringing a few CC's. They will be in a herf-a-dor inside which will be in a double locked pelican case going through checked baggage. Should I remove the bands pre flight or am I over thinking it?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

You are overthinking it.


----------



## soildoc (Jul 29, 2015)

Youre over thinking it. I fly 4-6 times each week and have never had a problem with CC, NC, lighter or cutter in carry on or checked. Always need to remember that TSA isn't customs.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

No worries flying with CC's. I've done it 3-4 times in carry-on baggage. TSA had zero interest in my cigars.


----------



## Slostang (Jul 2, 2015)

soildoc said:


> Always need to remember that TSA isn't customs.


Very good point! Didn't even think about that.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

You are safe


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Depending where you go, the smaller guys tend to be more finicky about lighter and cutters than anything. Leaving Juneau last year the bag guys pulled me aside because of my lighter. Seemed they didn't care once they saw it was a soft flame and not a torch, though.


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

It is now legal to bring $100 worth of cigars back from Cuba. What this means is that they are now legal to own and to smoke within the USA.

You're overthinking it.


----------



## Destino30 (Aug 25, 2015)

Has anyone had any issues flying domestically with cigars in their packed luggage? I have a 40 count cigar case that I've packed into my checked luggage without a problem, but only did that for one round trip. All went fine. Just curious what you all may have experienced. Those big black hard case travel cigar humis can look suspicious.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've never had issues carrying on CCs in an otter box, I've done it a dozen or so times. 

I've never checked cigars of any kind because TSA has such a strong reputation for thievery.....


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I always carry mine on and leave my cutter and lighter in the check-in. I have had a handful of lighters and cutters taken away, I have only stepped out security line once to mail back my good cutter.


----------



## Roc585 (Jun 13, 2014)

Never had an issue ever flying with sticks, CC/NC. I always bring them on my carry on, and always check the lighter and cutter just in case. If you aren't checking a bag, just bring a cheap cutter you won't mind getting taken if it even comes to that. Then just buy another cheap one when you get your final destination.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

dont worry about it, they dont care about your CC. just make sure you dont carry your bad @$$ lighter w/ you tho.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Customs cares about Cuban products, but that only will effect you on international flights. Domestically, TSA cares about lighters. Only soft flame are legal. You can't carry any lighter fluids or gas refills. Cutters are legal, but I don't carry anything in my pocket that might cause alarm, so it stays in my checked baggage.

Enjoy your flight, and no need to worry about your cigars domestically.


----------



## Slostang (Jul 2, 2015)

TSA went through my luggage since I'm flying with a firearm and the swab hit for explosives (gun powder from a dirty gun). They opened the herf a dor and was only concerned about the lighter. Lol. Apparently you're supposed to have some sort or dot approved thing for torch lighters but they let me go with it since the lighter was in the Herf which is in my pelican case.


----------

